
Introducing the Office app for Windows 10 - hbcondo714
https://www.microsoft.com/en-us/microsoft-365/blog/2018/12/19/introducing-the-office-app-for-windows-10/
======
ocdtrekkie
I appreciate that they're replacing the trash that is My Office with something
that sufficiently handles on-prem Office installs as well. But this is still
probably going to be one of my default-removals upon setting up a new PC.

